# Ayuda a diseñadora sobre sensores de sonido y ultrasonido



## Caro (Nov 14, 2005)

hola soy estudiante del ultimo año de diseño industrial y estaria necesitando ayuda sobre sensores de sonido y ultrasonido. Les estaria muy agradecida su ayuda.

Muchas gracias a todos y perdon por las molestias.

1) Tema del proyecto: Sensores de sonido y ultrasonido 

2) Descripción del proyecto: El proyecto tiene que incluir que es?, como funciona? Usos?, que otras utilidades se le podría dar?, como se puede reciclar? Costos?

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: el proyecto busca demostrar las aplicaciones de los sensores y como se podrían utilizar en otras cosas

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: realice circuitos pero a modo de estudio en una materia de diseño 

5) Nivel académico: Universitario


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 14, 2005)

Bueno Caro,

la verdad que esto es más un trabajo de investigación que un proyecto.

En internet hay mucho material disponible pero te puedo recomendar que como introducción te leas este mensaje sobre sensores:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about357.htm

Aquí hay algunos links que podrían servirte como arranque:

http://www.zerobots.net/manuales/Teoria%20Sensores.pdf#search='sensores sonido ultrasonido'

http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/dpto/tesis/quetzal/TES35-01.html

Me parece que obtendrías más respuestas si hicieras preguntas específicas sobre lo que no puedas encontrar o entender pues como la planteas es prácticamente responder todo el trabajo.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Caro (Nov 15, 2005)

Marcelo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Tenes razon con lo que decis, cuando tenga el tema mas desarrollado voy a tener mas respuestas.
Igual muchisimas gracias


----------

